# Handmade Halloween Party Invite



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Just wanted to show the invites I am making for our party this year.The theme is "Walk Like An Eygptian" I think ya get the idea,LOL.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

No picture amigo.


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

I know Rahnefan I am trying...LOL..








Did it do this time????


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

OKay I know it didn't trying to figure what I am doing wrong....


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

I am trying y'all...tell me does this work,it's a copy & paste..

http://photobucket.com/WalkLikeAnEygptianHalloween2009


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh No it worked no copy & paste either..sorry y'all for so many post..if I knew how to delete the none working ones I would...thanx for your patience


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like it, looks good!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glosang said:


> I am trying y'all...tell me does this work,it's a copy & paste..
> 
> http://photobucket.com/WalkLikeAnEygptianHalloween2009


Got it These are cute.

If you want the picture to show up in the post, you need to copy and paste the IMG Code. If you put your mouse cursor on the picture, it will give you a drop down box with four selections. That's where you can get the IMG code.


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanx Johnny T.!!!! Happy Monday!!!!


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Roxy B THANX THANX THANX!!! I was abit frustrated last I kept trying & trying & this was the only way I could figure it out.But gonna try what u said to make it show in the box...have a great one !!!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The little mummy in the sarcophagi are the invites? Awesome idea.


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanx!!!! jaege..it's my whole theme this year...I am hoping to inspire our guest!!! BTW it is nice to be insane...I LOVE IT!!! LOL LOL


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That'll be a hard invite to ignore or misplace - and darn near impossible to throw out! Great job, glosang!!


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Bone,,U Understand!!!!! Those is thoughts are always in my mind when designing an invite,LOL LOL.Besides an invite they get a decoration,kinda of a pre-party favor!!!! LOL LOL Thanx !!!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Glosang those look pretty good.

Nice to see a fellow East Texas haunter. I'm only about an hour down 30 in Mt. Vernon, but the haunt will be in Mount Pleasant this year.


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanx!!!!!! Great, wish I could come visit...but I busted my ankle up pretty badly & a hour in he car is still pretty miserable..maybe next year. Will make sure I say hey to you personally!!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanx Warrant gotta get those other 40 made..PDQ!!! LOL LOL


----------



## Skellycat (Aug 27, 2009)

Glosang- I feel the same way about invitations...it's like a little gift to get them in the mood.... I love yours, BTW.


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Thax Skelly!!!!! I always (no matter what kind of party) to make my invites the cornerstone to the party,if the invite is fun,interesting tells the guest... Hey it's gonna be FUN!!!! LOL Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Are there dolls underneath all of them?? Wow. Cool.


----------



## Glosang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey ya Deb..yes I made mummy dolls to put in the sarchogus & printed an "eygptain type newpaper" on newsprint with the party details in newspaper story form... THANX!!!!! I am serious with my halloween parties,LOL actually any party I have I am serious with LOL..BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

